
Imgur is being used to create a botnet and DDOS 8Chan - caser
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3lw2g6/imgur_is_being_used_to_create_a_botnet_and_ddos/
======
ljk
Unclear what's happening but apparently imgur's looking into it -
[https://twitter.com/imgur/status/646109824342593536](https://twitter.com/imgur/status/646109824342593536)

------
timebomb
Vulnerability has been patched. Details:
[https://imgur.com/blog/2015/09/22/imgur-vulnerability-
patche...](https://imgur.com/blog/2015/09/22/imgur-vulnerability-patched/)

------
norea-armozel
Interesting they would choose 8chan. But then again, maybe it's a test run?
Take a semi-popular site then when it works there (assuming the discovery
wasn't made) then try something bigger like Facebook?

~~~
abstractbeliefs
8chan has actually been the victim of a number of increasingly sophisticated
attacks, all of which have detailed and interesting postmortems. I also would
like to know why 8chan specifically, but it does appear that they are the
primary target for someone.

~~~
norea-armozel
The only answer I can come up off the top of my head (not the GG paranoia
nonsense) is that someone is doing it for kicks to tick off users of other
boards on 8ch. Basically, denying access to whatever was being posted is
enough to send some folks over the edge just to see them act like fools in IRC
seems to be entertainment for some folks. Basically, trolls. _shrugs_

I just find it weird that it's flaring up now is all. There were a couple DDoS
attacks I think around December last year (ircc).

